# Best Dress Watches Under $1,000



## bornintheussr

seiko way to go


----------



## Mrahsanofficial

These are very elegant. Great Options


----------



## Rk1972

Where can I find a Seiko Marvel in good shape for under a 1000 USD?


----------



## MeanMrMustard

I came here hoping to see a Seiko Presage and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## gaege

I'd not come across or heard of the Seiko Presage before. That's a darn good looking piece for the price point.


----------



## Mediocre

This is one of your better lists IMHO


----------



## JOHN J.

Stowa rules in this listing!


----------



## cvanpelt14

Aesthetically I like the presage, I just wish they had sapphire crystal, the hardlex scratches so easily.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMrMustard

gaege said:


> I'd not come across or heard of the Seiko Presage before. That's a darn good looking piece for the price point.


They have a lot of cool variations too. I've had this one for a few years and I still find myself looking at the dial and It's hard to see in this picture but the hands are a gorgeous shade of blue that catch the light very nicely.


----------



## LucasP

My understand of dress watch category always was - no date, no second, as simple as possible... but the Presage looks great.


----------



## srincon-123

TAG Heuer Formula 1


----------



## smthking07

Seiko wow, way to go


----------



## BtBaMrocks

Presage for sure


----------



## alweisenberger

I vote for the Tissot


----------



## parkjam1

Like all especially Seiko and Stowa


----------



## dubhead

Stowa would be my first choice but that Rado also looks interesting.


----------



## Treadwell44

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here *
> 
> *FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here*
> 
> *HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here *
> 
> *SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here *
> 
> *STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


All very nice for a dress watch ... but the Hamilton watch is my choice


----------



## yosukesan

I also recommend to see Seikomatic cal. 603. Looks similar to Marvel, but it is automatic.
or old JLC. Memovox or powermatic from 40's, 50's are around 800 - 2000 USD.


----------



## JDM Horology

Nice, love the recommendations from the comment section as well


----------



## ArchiMark

The Frederique Constant Slimline, Rado Coupole, Seiko Marvel, Stowa Antea, and Hamilton Spirit of Liberty, all really caught my eye for their simple, elegant designs.


----------



## ArnaldoV

Love the Tissot under 1K offerings


----------



## eudaimania

Seiko Presage for me. I love the ones with the blue dial. It says above they’re difficult to get a hold of - really? There seem to be loads available online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordgear

Once I saw the Stowa it occurred to me I really do need a dress watch.


----------



## snash7

I would still go with a Seiko SARB065


----------



## Seidinho

Thank you, I really like the overview!


----------



## MW597

I’m going to have to look into the Hamilton Spirit.


----------



## nseries73

As a dress watch I love this Fuyugeshiki dial from Seiko.


----------



## Eggwhitemike

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15804917
> 
> 
> As a dress watch I love this Fuyugeshiki dial from Seiko.


I'd love to get my hands on one of those


----------



## AMBOY

*Hamilton with the stunning blue dial*


----------



## SK64

I have an FC Slimline Classic...but I like that Hamilton. Might look into it as I do not yet have a Hamilton. Thanks for these recommendations.


----------



## alweisenberger

Stowa marine classic 36mm


----------



## Finnish Joe

Fantastic choices, Stowa for me all day long but the Seiko has so much wow factor... it just begs for atention


----------



## Hammer2456

Stowa looks dreamy!


----------



## Parabolic

Shesh. A lot of nice choice but I would stick to Seiko in this price range.


----------



## bibimbap_tacos

That Stowa looks great


----------



## huntermorgan93

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here *
> 
> *FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here*
> 
> *HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here *
> 
> *SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here *
> 
> *STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


Seiko!! Great stuff


----------



## Computantis

+1 on the Frederique Constant. I always thought it was a highly affordable counterpart to the PP Calatrava, which is my absolute favorite dress watch.


----------



## asadtiger

Tissot porto mechanical...elegant and classy with flair ...my next target dress watch 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siho288

Recommend Orient!


----------



## invidious

I definitely like the Hamilton here - the Spirit of Liberty. Nice and understated. I like some of the RWs as well. I am surprised at how reasonably priced and relatively cheaper they are in the US. They RW dress watchesare fairly expensive in Asia. But I find the Maestro quite well designed and understated.


----------



## Spockman

Thanks love this post!👍


----------



## bielwatches

I just acquired a seiko Presage Irish Coffee that I am waiting to arrive. The dial is astounding! Not my watch (hasn't arrived yet) but this is what I am referring to.


----------



## BundyBear

bielwatches said:


> I just acquired a seiko Presage Irish Coffee that I am waiting to arrive. The dial is astounding! Not my watch (hasn't arrived yet) but this is what I am referring to.
> View attachment 16051200


That's an absolutely and truly beautiful watch! Post some wrist shots when you get it please. Thanks!


----------



## bielwatches

BundyBear said:


> That's an absolutely and truly beautiful watch! Post some wrist shots when you get it please. Thanks!


Oh for sure! I just found out that it's limited to 1300 pieces which is pretty cool as well. Not bad for $500 dont you think?


----------



## BundyBear

bielwatches said:


> Oh for sure! I just found out that it's limited to 1300 pieces which is pretty cool as well. Not bad for $500 dont you think?


For sure.


----------



## bielwatches

BundyBear said:


> For sure.


Just arrived. Apparently it's limited to 7000.


----------



## bielwatches

bielwatches said:


> Just arrived. Apparently it's limited to 7000.
> View attachment 16054256


----------



## Kummin

I purchased the Seiko Presage with the power reserve indicator. It's a fine watch except it has one major design flaw. The date indicator arrow is so tiny, and the numbers are in faint gold paint against the brown dial color, that the date is unreadable. I'm really surprised Seiko let something out the door with such a flaw.


----------



## RobFrost

I've owned this Gucci 3000m quartz dress watch for almost 30 years. Still looks great and (with a new battery) runs perfectly. I just never wear it anymore.


----------



## tkdwarrior

How about a Casio?


----------



## platinumderby

These are very elegant. Great Options!!


----------



## Classic70

Hm…it feels like the list should have more in the 34-38mm size range?


----------



## ChristopheWATCH

fantastic


----------



## cammie.FP

Great! I am just about to buy myself a watch and now I'v got some good suggestions! Thankssss!!!


----------



## Harib0

Seiko is impressive for the price point! Great list of other names I’d not seen before


----------



## Watchguy08

I think Seiko makes the best under $1500 watches, second Hamilton’s


----------



## Cptam

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


Rado looks good and quite unusual for this Brand, nice classic design instead of original and outstanding one, like this direction


----------



## MetalM00316

I’d love to get my hands on a CW C1 grand Malvern, power reserve if I can ever find one. But great recommendations !


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Bobby1

Hamilton wow


----------



## zenlivet

All great options!


----------



## moon5209

très belles montres


----------



## Chris_barry

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlfloyd1

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16238246


I like your Hamilton.



nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15804917
> 
> 
> As a dress watch I love this Fuyugeshiki dial from Seiko.


I agree. Nice piece.



Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


This post is addicting


----------



## Dairygold

My Breitling Navitimer is all I wear because it’s all I have. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Might be able to find a good Bell&Ross close to or near $1,000


----------



## Oldcasper

Have a Presage, and the Hamilton. I would put my Raymond Weil, and my Christopher Ward in that list Against the others.


----------



## nickjaynes

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


I wish more OEs would take images that didn't make their products look so flat and dead. Aftermarket retailers make the watches look so much more real and alive. I wish the manufacturers would not have such artificial looking imagery. So kudos to the author for including some more real looking images.


----------



## leonbeast

cool


----------



## Mosho

Great watches no doubt, but dress watches? 
300m wr Longines Conquest 
14-15mm thick Seiko
42mm Hamilton... 
Not for me  

I am rocking 38mm Intra-matic, fantastic dial and movement!


----------



## kcgunner

Very nice recommendations. Thanks for the info!


----------



## medmike

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


Have the Seiko Prestige..I get a lot of compliments 😊


----------



## SantaCloss

Great list! Thanks


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

Wearing my gold (plated) Tissot Le Locle automatic right now. Lists for $800, got it for $600 from an AD. This watch really feels special, and I think the average person wouldn't know that it isn't worth thousands.


----------



## ajj316

Cannot go wrong with that Longines


----------



## BundyBear

ajj316 said:


> Cannot go wrong with that Longines


Longines dress watches under a $1000? They are sold at amounts well over that US$1,000 threshold when converted from AUD.


----------



## BundyBear

Narcoleptic Flarp said:


> Wearing my gold (plated) Tissot Le Locle automatic right now. Lists for $800, got it for $600 from an AD. This watch really feels special, and I think the average person wouldn't know that it isn't worth thousands.


Agreed. The Le Locle is one of the best bet for a dress watch under $1000.


----------



## jettech

Bulova Chronograph for me. Good wrist presence and lots of compliments.


----------



## Silverspoon09

Man, Seiko really does know how to do a beautiful dial


----------



## Roley720

Beautiful piece!!


----------



## Cptam

What about Junghans watches?


----------



## Silverspoon09

Browsing the comments a bit more, Dang... Seiko really knows the dial game.


----------



## Cptam

Tissot Le Locle Automatic COSC chronometer is really nice and within price range or from Vintage watches you can check Omega Geneve or Seamaster Cosmic


----------



## cordi7

Maybe i missed it but no Hamilton Intra-Matic 38 mm?


----------



## Benjaz4

where are the TAGs! you can find a used TAG automatic for under 1000


----------



## Calumets




----------



## W4BachAZ

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


always loved the simple yet modern elegance of tissot, longines and Hamilton. Good other ones to consider. I don't know so much about the others as it would pertain to value retention though.🤔


----------



## Kagu-1

WF469AZ said:


> always loved the simple yet modern elegance of tissot, longines and Hamilton. Good other ones to consider. I don't know so much about the others as it would pertain to value retention though.🤔


Love the longine one personally


----------



## GrundyB

Tissot and Seiko Presage, especially Seiko's enamel dial, awesome value for the money.


----------



## deamara6

thanku for providing such a amazing information


----------



## andrew.1905

+1 for Stowa. It looks absolutely great in person!


----------



## CousinVinny

That Hamilton is classy


----------



## scarpeitokei

I think the Frederique Constant and the Seiko Marvel were both gorgeous!
For me, I am so happy with my first Seiko ever, my beloved SARB035. Change the strap, and it makes for the perfect dress watch under 1K!


----------



## m1i2k3e4

Tissot Powermatic 80 gentleman, omega constellation (quartz), NOMOS, Tudor style/ royal/ prince/ glamour, Longines heritage series


----------



## cadwilliams

Sinn 556 Blue? in budget and lovely sort of dress watch if not the Stowa!


----------



## skspectre

Kagu-1 said:


> Love the longine one personally


I've got a Longines Hydroconquest GMT, and it's too thick for most of my shirt cuffs.


----------



## skspectre

I got my Oris Artelier Small Seconds preowned for right at $1,000. It's very thin and the perfect dress watch for me.


----------



## JLittle

skspectre said:


> I got my Oris Artelier Small Seconds preowned for right at $1,000. It's very thin and the perfect dress watch for me.
> 
> View attachment 16520695


That is very nice!


----------



## mlfloyd1

Michael Weare said:


> Dress watches tend to have more refined features and, in most cases, thinner movements than their sporting counterparts. At the higher end they are usually made from precious metals but at the US$1,000 price point precious metal will not be found (plating, perhaps, but not actual gold cases due to cost restrictions). The proportions of dress watches are more sleek and slender, as they are designed to be worn with a business dress shirt, or under a sport coat or suit jacket.
> 
> You may disagree violently with us, but we believe the Swiss make the widest assortment and best quality dress watches in the category when looking specifically at the sub-$1,000 price bracket. This may be one of the key reasons why the Citizen Group decided to buy the likes of Frederique Constant, rather than trying to compete with the quality and sheer variety of their men's dress watches.
> 
> The $1,000 price point is one of the most competitive in the entire watch universe and subsequently, all the major mid-level Swiss brands offer a vast and bewildering choice in office-appropriate watch wear. Here then is our refreshed list of (mainly Swiss) dress watches for just under $1,000 for 2019.
> 
> *TISSOT BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot's range of affordable dress watches is nothing short of staggering. On one Baselworld visit it took over half an hour just to go through the various ranges, never mind individual watches. The 41mm Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 is set to become one of Tissot's classic watches, with a sophisticated but timeless style. This piece cuts a smart silhouette with the polished finish, revealing a satiny effect and the Clou de Paris dial, and is powered by the much-admired Powermatic 80 automatic movement from ETA. Thanks to the silicon balance spring this COSC certified chronometer movement is extremely precise. It won't look out of place by day or by night. The watch sells for $610.50.
> 
> * Shop The Tissot Ballade Powermatic 80 COSC Here
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT SLIMLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founded in 1988, Frederique Constant, now owned by the Citizen Group, has taken the mid-range dress watch market by storm with a huge choice of watches in various metals to suit every pocket. The Slimline series was created with a focus on elegance and timelessness. With a modestly sized 40mm stainless steel case, subtle silver dial, applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12, and a nicely framed date window, this self-winding dress watch will look just as good in 30 years as it does today. It's also a relative bargain, on offer for $790.
> 
> * Shop The Frederique Constant Slimline Here
> 
> 
> 
> RADO COUPOLE CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO better known for their ceramic watches, but for this stainless steel automatic watch they have created what is a rather cool dress watch classic. Dress watches don't come much simpler. It's a 38mm 3 hander with a clean silvered sunray dial and a date window at 3 o'clock. The watch is powered by a Rado Calibre 763, (an ETA C07.611 base), meaning we're once again looking at a significant 80-hour power reserve. The watch comes on a black leather strap with a deployment clasp, and comes in at just a touch below our $1k price cap.
> 
> * Shop The RADO Coupole Classic Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone more interested in blurring the lines between dress watch and casual daily wear, the Longines Conquest is a safe bet. At 43mm across it has more wrist presence than many of its competitors, but can still pass under a shirt cuff with ease. Powered by the brand's L157 Quartz caliber, it doesn't have the same novelty of the large power reserve automatics we keep seeing from the Swatch Group otherwise, but opting for this movement means it's an easy grab-and-go watch that won't require fussing/setting after a week or more on the dresser.
> 
> *Shop The Longines Conquest Here
> 
> HAMILTON AMERICAN SPIRIT OF LIBERTY AUTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will get you all emotional, but the Spirit of Liberty stands tall and proud in these automatic models that draw on the classic American style Hamilton originally established in Lancaster, Pennsylvania 1892. Hamilton watches have American spirit aplenty but they are all Swiss made. This 42mm watch with a date window at 6 o'clock, is powered by the H-10 automatic movement with up to 80 hours power reserve. By now you will have probably surmised that House of Swatch, who owns Hamilton, Rado, Longines, Tissot and many more, like to use the same movement over and over and call it by a different name so you don't notice. The watch comes in just under the wire at US$995.
> 
> * Shop The Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Auto Here
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE STAR BAR SAKURA FUBUKI SARY091 STARLIGHT COCKTAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko introduced their Seiko Cocktail watches in 2010 in Japan, and they continue to be extremely popular, and not a little difficult to get hold of. You often have more luck in sourcing them from Singapore. This particular model is a limited edition of 3500 pieces. The Caliber 4R57 movement has a power reserve of 42 hours with a date display subdial at 6 o'clock. There is also a power reserve indicator which runs from 12 up to 4 o'clock when the watch is fully charged. The watch is currently selling on eBay for *US$658*.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Presage Starbar SARY 091 Here
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO MARVEL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find a contemporary dress watch that answers your brief, you could always look to the past. The Seiko Marvel is a beauty from the 1950s and clean examples can be found well below the $1,000 mark. Seiko is especially proud of the movement in this watch, as is the first Seiko movement to be designed fully in-house from scratch. The "Diashock" shock absorption system used in these watches was superior to that of its predecessors, as well as that of other Japanese watches of the 1950s era.
> 
> * Shop The Seiko Marvel Here
> 
> STOWA ANTEA SILVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said the Swiss make the best dress watches in this price point, we had to include an offering from German brand Stowa. Probably best known for their Fliegers, Stowa also makes this wonderfully simple Bauhaus inspired dress watch. This modestly sized 35.5mm dress piece has been produced by Stowa since 2000, although the brand was making Bauhaus style watches since 1937. Made from stainless steel and water-resistant to 30 meters, the watch runs on a Peseux/ETA 7001 hand-winding movement with 42 hours power reserve.
> 
> * Shop The Stowa Antea Silver Here *


----------



## mlfloyd1

The Mido Baroncelli is a stunner. Clean, simple, thin, and a gold case on a beautiful tan strap.


----------



## mlfloyd1

I didn't realize that there was so many nice pieces for 1K. I'm impressed.


----------



## Givemore_2day

Love the looks and style of the Mido Automatic and the classic look of the Seiko


----------



## rkman11

I think a 1960s omega seamaster on a strap is pretty hard to beat for the money! Granted prices have risen, like they have with everything over the last few years. But a great clean crisp example can still be found under $1000. Fits under a dress shirt, just classic in my opinion.


----------



## SonerBySweden

LucasP said:


> My understand of dress watch category always was - no date, no second, as simple as possible... but the Presage looks great.


----------



## skspectre

SonerBySweden said:


> View attachment 16566727


That really is a beautiful watch. I'm going to have to check the brand out.


----------



## c3p0

I just picked this one up from the German company Limes (pronounced Lee-mezz). They specialized for almost 100 years in making cases for some of the most prestigious watch companies. They are now producing whole timepieces as well. This one comes with a very respectable Sellita movement. I may have taken the last one with Breguet numerals. However, they have some very nice Roman numeral models.


----------



## SonerBySweden

skspectre said:


> That really is a beautiful watch. I'm going to have to check the brand out.


You made my day man, thx.
It’s always nice to hear that what you are doing is appreciated.

We also have it in an mechanical version with the 9039 mvmnt and a pretty cool spec.

MOMENTUM

Our goal is to be one of the worlds most customer savvy brand so fire away all kinds of questions.
/Freddie


----------



## S. Wind

Had this one since 2017 (Reference number: H32455557 ). I like how the light reflects across the metal markets and the blue hands (which I think are heat-treated). The blue is actually dark blue but turns into a light blue color when hit with light. I bough it new from Amazon for $450 back in 2017. I just checked and they are selling for $750 on Amazon now. I don't know if there has been a general increase in the price of Hamiltons or there has been a higher demand for this specific model which led to the increase in price.


----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## Wakaflocka88

My personal favorite is the 38mm Hamilton Intramatic


----------



## SonerBySweden

I’m biased but a couple of SÖNER are nice alternatives.

Here you have the spec. 

*316L stainless steel*
*10ATM water resistance*
*Swiss C3 Super-LumiNova*
*Sapphire crystal*
*Five layers of anti-reflective coating*
*Citizen Miyota cal. 9039 automatic*
*Custom-made crown* *with logo*


----------



## Seiklox

I like the Tissot


----------



## Uazhunter

c3p0 said:


> I just picked this one up from the German company Limes (pronounced Lee-mezz). They specialized for almost 100 years in making cases for some of the most prestigious watch companies. They are now producing whole timepieces as well. This one comes with a very respectable Sellita movement. I may have taken the last one with Breguet numerals. However, they have some very nice Roman numeral models.
> View attachment 16567031


Great choice


----------



## soboy

This is my new dress watch. Under $200 . Reminds me of growing up as a boy in the mid 1960's. Saw these on a lot of wrists back then.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## LuxuryConnect

Seikos looking sharp. I’ve always liked the look of Movados as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

All visually pleasing regardless of the low price tags. Good choices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanimalKingdom

I'll throw in a little love for the Orient Bambino in just about any configuration (though I'm partial to Gen II). The value proposition for what you can get in the $150-200 price range is unreal.


----------

